# Pigeon in Clayton, Indiana in need of home



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I have a pigeon that needs a home. It was reported to us on 911 Pigeon Alert, it does have a band with only the number 20 on it, so there is no way to find out who it belongs to. The finder wants to find it a home in or around the Clayton being she doesn't want to ship this little one. If anyone is interested in this beautiful little pigeon let me know and I will give you the finders phone number and email address. 

Here's the email from the finder on what she wrote to me:
Hi, this is Tameka, I found the pigeon in Clayton Indiana. I was just letting you know that we really can't keep the bird. I feel bad not keeping him, but we have too many animals to take care of the way it is. We will keep him until we find him a home though. It would be great if you could find someone to adopt him around this area, I really don't want to ship him. Thanks for all your help.

Here is a picture of this little one.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh MaryAnn, 
did ya have to post about it??? lol!  

I am about two hours away (4 round trip) from Clayton. Anyway the finder might possibly meet halfway (Terre Haute)??

Is it friendly??? They really didn't say in the info you posted exactly how they got it.

Do you by chance know what they are feeding it??? Those look like cheeze its in the picture.

Here I am asking questions you probably don't have answers to. Well, go ahead and send me the info... 

It's a pretty little pigeon.
-Hilly


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I sent you a pm with the info. I knew you would fall in love, LOL.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

This post can be closed.

This little sweety found a home today . The lady just saw my e-mail and didn't get my phone call, so I was not the lucky person. However, I just hope it got a good home.

-Hilly


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hilly, Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. The finder went up to her fathers where the bird was found and the neighbor down the road has pigeons, so she went to see if it was their bird, but it wasn't. The people said to her that they would give h/her a good home, so she left it with them. I would of prefered if she had waited and gave this little one to you where I know it would of had the best life ever.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hilly, even tho you weren't able to have this cutie, we are all glad that a home was found SO SOON!  

We all wish ALL the "found" pijies would find good homes at quickly as this one did!

Shi


----------

